#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Multiplos pppoes por uma bridge?

## int21

Pessoal, boa noite. 
Alguem sabe se posso passar multiplos pppoes por uma bridge gpon ex:
Tenho uma fibra que chega em minha torre, quero trazer todas as autenticações para meu concentrador no centro da cidade.
Conseguimos fazer e a principio deu certo mas tem coisas que não abrem de forma alguma.

Fizemos ajustes de MTU/MRU nas interfaces mas sem sucesso.

Obrigado a quem puder dar uma luz.

----------


## fmcjunior

Bom dai, cara é isso mesmo todo mundo dentro da bridge e já é pra funcionar de boa, tem formas melhores mas precisa de conhecimento ora isso se esta tendo problemas pra usar, isola por parte, tipo pega na entrada da torre coloca uma Switch e coloca dois roteadores com pope e veja como fica, se funcionou o problema é pra frente se não é pra trás, outra coisa que ajuda a entender seu problema e um melhor detalhamento como esta fazendo, por exemplo, RB de borda sai no sfp vai até a torre entra na rbxxx no sfp, ou rb de borda entra na olt EPON ou GPON modelo tal, vai até a torre sai na onu modelo tal, entra na switch tal modelo, dela sai o s ap's tal marca tal, ai fic amais facil de entender seu problema.

----------


## darkih

Múltiplos sim, mas quantos aproximadamente?
Já sabe quantidade de pacotes que está passando por essa ONU.
Esse cenário não é muito recomendado exatamente por esse problema de encher as ONUs com uma infinidade de pacotes.
Já tive esse problema e acabei tendo que fazer um ptp com conversores de mídia.
Aí resolveu meu problema.
Hoje tenho ptp com mais de 180 clientes sem problemas.

----------


## thundernew

Se entendi bem voce colocou uma ONU na torre, so cuidado com limitação de MAC, como o amigo darkih falou, cuidado com quantidade de pacote

----------


## Pirigoso

> pessoal, boa noite. 
> Alguem sabe se posso passar multiplos pppoes por uma bridge gpon ex:
> Tenho uma fibra que chega em minha torre, quero trazer todas as autenticações para meu concentrador no centro da cidade.
> Conseguimos fazer e a principio deu certo mas tem coisas que não abrem de forma alguma.
> 
> Fizemos ajustes de mtu/mru nas interfaces mas sem sucesso.
> 
> Obrigado a quem puder dar uma luz.


funciona perfeito apenas com a mini bridge, suporta at'e 2048 de mtu as demais (1514 nao funciona vlps/mpls)

----------


## int21

Valeu parceiros, acredito que isso ilumina possíveis saídas ao caso, vou tentar colocar o autenticador do lado da torre e com isso minimizar o numero de mac's passantes no circuito, postarei os resultados aqui pra deixar a referência ao forum.

Obrigado por hora.

----------


## int21

To testando com a 5506-02-B, tenho a 01-a mas achei ela bem fraquinha aparentemente e fiquei temeroso.
O bronca que da é tipo quando o MTU esta errado e paginas (algumas) não abrem de forma alguma. Tentei alterar o valor levando em conta a vlan mas não deu reague não.

----------


## int21

> funciona perfeito apenas com a mini bridge, suporta at'e 2048 de mtu as demais (1514 nao funciona vlps/mpls)


To testando com a 5506-02-B, tenho a 01-a mas achei ela bem fraquinha aparentemente e fiquei temeroso.
O bronca que da é tipo quando o MTU esta errado e paginas (algumas) não abrem de forma alguma. Tentei alterar o valor levando em conta a vlan mas não deu reague não.

----------

